# Puritan Reformed alumni in PhD programs



## Qoheleth (Mar 17, 2018)

I’m taking an independent study course through PRTS right now and am greatly impressed with and edified by the balance of clear thinking and piety, and now am wondering if I should consider PRTS over Westminster East. After seminary, I’m not sure whether I’d like to be a military chaplain or go on to a PhD (preferably in the UK- 3 years as opposed to 5-6,) so I’d at least like to leave the latter option on the table. Would an MDiv from PRTS hold as much weight as say, the Wetminsters or even Gordon-Conwell when applying?


----------



## iainduguid (Mar 17, 2018)

Qoheleth said:


> I’m taking an independent study course through PRTS right now and am greatly impressed with and edified by the balance of clear thinking and piety, and now am wondering if I should consider PRTS over Westminster East. After seminary, I’m not sure whether I’d like to be a military chaplain or go on to a PhD (preferably in the UK- 3 years as opposed to 5-6,) so I’d at least like to leave the latter option on the table. Would an MDiv from PRTS hold as much weight as say, the Wetminsters or even Gordon-Conwell when applying?


They are both fine programs that could prepare you well for PhD study. PRTS has recently launched their own accredited PhD program. In terms of applying for a PhD program in the UK (my own PhD is from Cambridge), I suspect that Westminster would have a marginal but not decisive edge, because of name recognition. Other factors would be far more important, especially the quality of your thesis proposal and your letters of recommendation (especially, if the person recommending you is a "name" in the field). It also makes a difference if you know the professor you want to study with: write to him, stalk him shamelessly at conferences, buy him lunch, etc. I did none of these latter things and still got in, but only because I was totally ignorant.

At the end of the day, the hardest part of getting a PhD is not getting into a first rate program (though that isn't easy), it is getting the funding to make it feasible without debt (especially in the UK system which is expensive for foreigners). If you are still single, now is the time to marry an heiress or a career woman with marketable skills (one of my former colleagues Oxford PhD was nicely funded by his wife's job with Dunn & Bradstreet). If you go the military chaplain route, they may fund a ThM at least.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 17, 2018)

iainduguid said:


> I did none of these latter things and still got in, but only because I was totally ignorant.


They let you in solely because of your ignorance?! That's great! I've got a shot!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 17, 2018)

iainduguid said:


> it is getting the funding to make it feasible without debt (especially in the UK system which is expensive for foreigners).



Yes, totally true. Cambridge was simply too expensive overall, with living there. They have certain requirements that make it too expensive.


----------

